# Liberty Roundtop or Whitetail



## Dcp584

This is a addressing all the folk on here from the Northern Virgina/DC/Frederick/Hagerstown area.

Which of these Resorts do you like best and why; plus I'm kinda interested to see how many people on here are close by to me so I can rock it out with some new riding home dawgs.


----------



## Guest

liberty, cuz it's got a bar & i like the backside runs. hate the flat spot that you have to suffer through to get back to the front of the mountain though. never been to roundtop, but i only got into the park for the first time last year, and i hear that's all that roundtop is good for.


----------



## REKER

I've only been to Liberty, but as Ive said before, its one of my favorite resorts. Its not even that big of a place, but every time I go there the conditions are always great.

On and im from Sova.


----------



## Guest

i guess you can by-pass that flat spot though when they've got that one run open to the left (when you come around that sharp turn).

ugh, all this talk is making me itch to go riding!!!! i love that hill on that left turn!


----------



## Guest

my friend & i were thinking you could probably keep driving (pass the hotel) and park up on the hill that is through the woods & next to the park, if you ever wanted to poach the park & not pay.

just throwing it out there, i've never done it.


----------



## Guest

honestly though, i think 7springs is worth the extra hour's drive. so many more runs, more lifts, bigger bar, natty snow. yes, NATTY snow!!! and some scarce glade runs.


----------



## REKER

THey still check lift passes though.


----------



## Guest

and just to add yet another post in this thread...

i think we should all get together for a weekend at 7springs this season.


----------



## Guest

REKER said:


> THey still check lift passes though.


at the park? where? the only liftie is the one working that mid-stop, isn't it?


----------



## REKER

I've been checked on the backside and on the 4-man lift. Every time I go there are lifties... :dunno:


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> at the park? where? the only liftie is the one working that mid-stop, isn't it?


No there generally is two attendents working either end of the Jbar plus park crew running around but they don't always check but I get a night club card and it doesn't matter. I do like getting there first thing in the morning though that way the trannys aren't all tracked out with big ole ass cracks in them.


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> and just to add yet another post in this thread...
> 
> i think we should all get together for a weekend at 7springs this season.


Schwerd!!! I hear that a springs trip would be fun, I am a fan of playing with that drop off on that trail thats on the left of North Face. I wanna go up there this year and get some pictures or footage doin that.

But yea a weekend or even a day trip is good. Day trip is a long damn day but its worth the drive get up early and roll on up. Good times me and a few of my buddies did that last year.


----------



## T.J.

hagerstown here so liberty and whitetail are in my backyard...never been to roundtop or 7springs...

i usually split my time evenly between whitetail and liberty..both have their pros and cons but i always have fun at both.


----------



## Guest

cool, well we should all kinda keep it in mind (7springs trip).


----------



## Dcp584

Yea I agree that both have their pros and cons we already talked about the pros and cons about the parks in that best parks thread. Oh one thing I forgot to say about Libertys park was that whenever it's heavy wind it sucks cause the wind is always blowing up the side that the park is on so it make jumps sketchy. Nothing like launching off the lip only to get blown back and land on the knuckle and bite it. I kinda like the way Libertys trails are laid out more it's not such a pain to get back to the main lift on the front like Whitetail is, Round top kinda has that problem to. As for seven springs well.... there is just so much stuff you really can't help but have to take like three lifts to get back; but I'm alright with that.


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


> at the park? where? the only liftie is the one working that mid-stop, isn't it?


Oh my god, the one older guy that works the mid station is out of his mind I swear to god. He sits up there blowin bubbles and all sorts of crazy stuff. If you've ever seen him you know exactly who I'm talkin about.


----------



## T.J.

Dcp584 said:


> Oh my god, the one older guy that works the mid station is out of his mind I swear to god. He sits up there blowin bubbles and all sorts of crazy stuff. If you've ever seen him you know exactly who I'm talkin about.


yeah dude that guys is nuts. i've seen him blow bubbles, give out gum and candy and shit. out of his mind is right.


----------



## Guest

I live by roundtop, so I'm thinking season pass instead of just night pass. always wanted to venture down to Liberty. the way you guys talk it up i'll have to make it down this year.  

Hit 7springs last year... loved it. POW!!!  only if I could have learned on snow instead of ice  i lived upstate last year and got an awesome deal in the mail. It was like 2 days and lodging for 2 for less than $100!!! so worth the 3 hour ride. hopefully my friends will get more this year. I would definitely be down for a trip.

roundtop is not not worth a trip, unless you're already in the area.


----------



## Guest

isn't it insane that there's powder there almost all the time??? well, all the times i've been, which have only been like 5 now, but still! natty snow...beats the hell outta some blown sno. ski-insertwhicheverresorthere can keep their sno. i'm going where it snooooowwwwwwwwsssssss!

except the times i go to liberty, lol. and it's not that great...don't take our words for gold. it's small & icey & crowded...but outta the 3, it's the better one, imo.


----------



## Dcp584

Its all about the closness to home for me. Sure Liberty is small and tends to get crowded even more so on the weekends, but it's is where I learned to ride, its where I love to ride. It's home; you knwo what I mean. But yes Spings is definetly worth the trip and we will make one or tow out that way. Wisp gets some good natural snow to but its not as fun to ride as springs but afterwards you could always go find a good party in Frostburg....


----------



## Mooz

I've hit liberty a lot and whitetail some. I never seem to have a good experiance at whitetail. Just shitty snow and random ice clumps the size of a persons head. One f'ed up my board last season 

Liberty though has usually been good if you can get passed the crowds. The backside isn't so bad and if you riding with a bud the lines don't seem as long. I tend to bail work early on friday and ride until 10pm. Gotta love that they stay open so late.


----------



## Dcp584

Dude where are you from? I'm up there all the time me and my friends are always looking for some new people to shred with.


----------



## Guest

it's all about the single rider line, lol.


----------



## Guest

looking for shredders that hit Roundtop. I'm cool with going solo, but would be cool to chill with some people once in awhile. anytime i take family/friends, i end up giving lessons all day.


----------



## T.J.

^^ most of us are MD and NoVa so roundtop is a little too far. i plan on hitting it up at some point this year but i cant imagine too much when whitetail and liberty are in my back yard.


----------



## T.J.

so whats everyones plans for passes/cards this year? i was thinking about picking up a night pass to get more riding in but then i've have to pay full price when i go on the weekends. i'll prolly just get another advantage card. what about you guys?


----------



## Dcp584

You know you can get the night pass with an advantage option. Its just like having both cards. Thats what I got, I've been getting that for the past three seasons. I used to only get the advantage card but thats cause i was working in bethesda at the time and didn't get off till 530 to I wouldn't get back to Frederick unitl like 630ish.

And uh nismo I probably make two or three trips up to Roundtop each year just to go but I ride Liberty for the most part just cause it's 30 some odd minutes away. But I'll let you know whenever I head up towards Roundtop. How often do you ride???


----------



## Guest

that's cool guys. i hope to make Liberty this year, so i'll do the same if u guys are around.

TJ def get a night club card and add the Advantage for $20. that's what i did before. but when i did the math, season pass seems worth it. I plan on going a lot and it will actually be cheaper.

but with this warm ass fall... 

do u guys think we'll have a late start like last year? gotta decide by Wednesday to get the discount. If roundtop was a little bit closer, i'd just work there.


----------



## Dcp584

Well no one can really say when the season is gunna start man. I have heard so many differnet things about what the weather is supposed to do this winter. I've heard warmer than average, and I've heard we're gunna get dumped on. One can only hope that the latter of the two options though.


----------

